# Overnight TL for Remodel



## Mudbones123 (Aug 14, 2021)

Looking for advice to help with overnight. team productivity is slow and I am having a hard time identifying fixtures for the team and what temporary fixes to do till fixture comes in


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2021)

Can you be specific about productivity issues?
Typically remodel team dermerchandise gondolas for GCs to move and then remerchandise. They also set.
For help with fixtures partner with remodel ETL. A lot of gandola parts are on back order fyi…


----------

